# Induction heaters



## TheDude_Abides (Nov 20, 2018)

So, I’m a maintenance electrician in a forge and I’ve posted here in the past about some issues we have with some of our induction heaters. Is there anyone here that has enough experience with them that they would be able to analyze a scope trace or two? I’ve contacted the mfg’s service dept but they are slow to respond. If anyone is interested in helping then I can give some background of the issue. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what signal are you trying to diagnose with a scope?


----------



## TheDude_Abides (Nov 20, 2018)

+15vdc


----------



## TheDude_Abides (Nov 20, 2018)

But since you asked...

The units are billet heaters. They heat a steel billet to 2400° in appx 20 seconds. This is an older unit around 32 years with dated logic. I’m looking at the voltage after the dc reactor but before the transformer and then of the actual load circuit. Also looking at the CTO which is the current in the tank circuit. The voltages go through a step down xfmr and then on through a line sensing board and then into the actual logic which is where I pull the signal.


----------



## TheDude_Abides (Nov 20, 2018)

I may have misunderstood what you were asking for. Im looking at the CTO and PV


----------

